
Google to Lease Office Space in a Los Angeles Mall - whoisnnamdi
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-to-lease-office-space-in-los-angeles-mall-11546956067
======
jmcguckin
No, no, no. They’re not leasing space in the mall, they’re leasing _the_ mall.

If you want to see what it used to look like, watch the Tom Petty video “free
fallin” - that was filmed in the mall.

